# Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wannab



## STA1/8 (Oct 20, 2002)

I am wondering why the heck people work for non civil service towns. People talk bad about hrd but they just make sure people don not get screwed. So do people go non civil service because they didn't score high enough or what? Also campus police why do they walk around like they are supercops. I respect civil service officers more. They earned their jobs, the city or town has to hire them if they score high enough. Also all the people on here complaining about civil service score a 100, and you will get on. Unlike a non civil service town you do not have to do all this fake cop, part time work and kiss butt to get a job. So score high and you will get on and have nothing to complain about. I also hate those part  time fire fighters that have those red lights on their personal vehicles speeding to calls. I will pul them over in a minute they have to obey the laws of the road also ch90s18, they are a bunch of wannabees. For all you people who get low scores on the civil service test apply to Dennis PD and Nantucket PD they always hire. Nantucket hires morons from their website to be cops. That is if you are hell bent on being a cop on a island. Also I find that non civil service cops try to be supercops for some reason also they go out looking for trouble or action, knit picking. They are always looking for a bust maybe they will get promoted since there are no rules really of promotion in non civil service. Just look at it seriously take a brockton or Lynn police officer and compare them to a orleans or sharon cop. Who do you think is going to be a hot head and look for trouble and create problems. The civil service cops earned it and are more laid back and do not over react in situations. This has been on my mind for years. So do people go non civil service because they can't get on a cs department. At least in cs you have protection and can be promoted by a fair test. Also your job security is not at the whims the board of selectman or town councilor to fire you for political reasons. Honestly people refect on my statements and comment this is what I noticed during my years on the job.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

Are you related to T-Cop? :tellme:


----------



## EsxPD319 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

Hey STA 1/8,

I work for a civil service town, I also work for non civil service town part-time and I also work part-time as a state police special on a campus and all I can say is

BITE ME!!!!!!!!!!!

Obviously you were an abuse child !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ed


----------



## DUKE1005 (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

STA1/8 -

Did you not get enough attention from Mommy & Daddy as a kid or what? I am taking extreme offense to your comments for several reasons! First, I happen to be a Campus Police Officer. despite the low pay, putting up with the bullshit from the administration and the fact that I work for an unarmed department, I have to say I work with a great group of guys! There are no wannabe's here! As I have mentioned in other posts, most of us that work here are in our mid to late 20's. For the most part this job is a stepping stone and are going through the channels to get on to a municipal department. That attitudes you see of Officers trying to be SuperCops are everywhere, not just in non-civil service towns! Second, I was also a volunteer Firefighter for 5 years in the town I grew up in. At the time, everyone on the department was a volunteer except for the Chief, Deputy and Captain. More than half of the firefighters worked for the DPW in town and many lived close enough to the station to make a truck in 2 minutes or less. Since our response time was so good, there was really no need to put on a lot of full-time people. Now, that the town is getting bigger, and the traffic heavier in the area, the need has increased. Needless to say, most of us had red lights in our vehicles! 
I don't know your background or anything about you for that matter, just as you obviously do not know anything about the background of others on this site. I understand everyone is entitled to their own opinion but I felt as though your comments were based on very limited knowledge and experience. We are all brothers here doing the same, sometimes thankless job! :beer:


----------



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

:NO: :uc: You make me sick i cant belive someone could be such a disrespectful ASSHOLE. What are you robo cop you stiff. Not everyone has the opportunity to work for a Civil Service department. if you didn't know not all towns in Mass. are Civil Service. Some small towns would be lost without there part timers or reserves. Why don't you go back to boot camp and hopefully you'll get the soap in the sock treatment and learn a little respect Prvt. Pile. Next time you put your uniform on if you even own one try to remember all the real men that have come before you.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

All I have to say is where did this ass hole come from?? I not only work at a campus thats armed and had no super cops at all, and 99.9% of them are so well trained that they put a lot of cs guys to shame its imbarresing, but I also work for one great c.s dept pt time and another one that is c.s with quite a few tools... As for loosers and wannabees go piss up a rope, i've seen better credentials come from non c.s. as apposed to some c.s. guys. We don't take the job because we want to be supercops as you put it, we all do it because we love it. Have some respect man,, we all come from the same place .. Remember all we are here for each other, the bad guys don't care if your c.s, non c.s. college, pt time whatever, 
He will try to kill me as easy as you and you, We are all here to do the same job. As for c.s. I got a 99 on the last and got screwed, I'm a male and even w/ le I got bumped by 2 women and a minority with lower scores, so how can you say its here to protect us. get you head out of your A$$$. Sorry for the tangent all, but ones like that just burn my ass... :BM: :BM:


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

Well Mr. STA1/8, If that wasn't the biggest load of shit I have ever read in my life I don't know what is. You have got a lot of balls posting that. Are you trying to tell me that civil service cops are better than non-civil service cops or campus cops because c/s cops can pass a test made for a 2 year old. I know cops from both types of department and there are super cop donkeys in both types. There are also a lot of excellent cops in both types of departments. You shouldn't be putting down anyone when you don't even have the balls to say where you work. Where do you work anyway&#8230;.. You can't be a cop or if you are you must not be liked in your department very much. Apparently you never heard of the brother and sisterhood or the thin blue line. People like you make me ill. We all do the same job have a little respect&#8230; what did learn in the military anyway&#8230;.obviously not respect&#8230;.. Oh I know what you learned "Don't ask don't tell." Right. Now as far as this wanna be shit&#8230;&#8230;wanna be what?&#8230;&#8230;wanna be cop?&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Well listen pal the last time I looked I had blue lights on the top of my cruiser and my badge says Police Officer so how can I be a wanna be cop when I am a cop. As far as the volunteer fire fighters are concerned, if I ever got into an accident or my house ever caught fire I would want those guys to fire up their reds and wail to the scene because in most cases there cars can go a lot faster and get the scene a lot quicker than the fire engines do. And another think if you are going to pull them over for speeding while there responding to a call that's fine but before you do be sure and read over Chapter 89 sec.7B (MGL) which pertains to the operation of emergency vehicles. You also need to do your homework when you post on this site so you don't sound as stupid as you did. Go take a long walk off a short pier you DONKEY!


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

Jenna Jameson Has Spoken!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

I won't even bother replying to this moron, as it shows by his sentence structure that he is probably some shithead that is NOT a police officer. What a loser, go take some more tests whining bitch.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*



MPD71 said:


> I won't even bother replying to this moron, as it shows by his sentence structure that he is probably some shithead that is NOT a police officer. What a loser, go take some more tests whining bitch.


Ditto! :?


----------



## drewpopo (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

I don't know what kind of jack ass would write something like this but it must be someone who knows nothing about the brotherhood.

For the record 
1. I work for a non civil service town
2. Scored a 100 on civil service test 2 times
3. had residency 
4. the town never hired, takes laterals only

If you think taking a basic knowledge test is earning a job you are an idiot. I started off a a part time police officer, put myself through the full time academy, obtained a bachelors degree, and then competed agains 74 other people for 2 jobs. If I did not earn my job, the definition of earn needs to be changed. You took a test, lived in a town / city that was hiring, to a pat test that a 500 pound person could pass, and had a job handed to you... you did not even come close to earning a job.

Im not knocking anyone with a civil service gig, if you have one god bless you and the protection you have.

You put you don't rush to calls or something to that effect, to mean that means you don't respect the job you have. Anyone who earned this job, has respect for the job...........


----------



## GMAN (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

There's always that one, that 10%!


----------



## mpc111 (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

Three words: Ignorant douche bag!!! Not much else to say for this idiot.


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

Hey everyone,
Leave the poor guy alone. I happen to agree with him. The civil service system is the only fair way to do things. Unlike non civil service towns, where the hiring process is run by unfair ignoramuses, the civil service test/list is always an accurate picture of the candidate and always ensures that only the most qualified candidate will be hired.
Volunteer firefighters are a bunch of yahoos. They are all from small towns that rarely ever have a true emergency. When they do, the real work is done by mutual aid from the FD in a neighboring town with professionals running the show. The only reason for their dedication is so they can drive really fast through town with a red light flashing on their dash.
Campus cops are IDIOTS. None should ever be allowed to carry a firearm. They are all just wannabes who aren't smart enough to pass the CS tests and get hired on a REAL department. This is true straight up to the top of Campus PD's, like MIT, that are run by morons who simply couldn't hack it in there 35 year careers in MSP.
=D> 
BRAVO STA1/8 - glad someone had the marbles to stand up and speak the truth around here for once!

:G: :wacko:

-Eric

^^^^^^^PLEASE NOTE - I can be VERY sarcastic at times.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

Yea pretty much everyone else summed it up quite well :roll:

On the other hand, it could go the other way right? You according to your profile are in the military. You need structure and conformity to obtain your postition such as civil service. God forbid you are hired through interviews and who you are because you would be weeded out in the psych exam



LeadDog17 said:


> PS- just though I'd mention, only people with blond hair and blue eyes are fit to be contributing members of society.


Nice I'm a shoe in!


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

STA1/8, generalizing is one thing, but naming specific departments and saying they hire "morons from their website" is a hell of a[n incorrect] statement. Did you get turned down for a summer special job and now you are taking out your anger? Poor baby.

Take a hike, donkey... I hope your post is just one sick joke and you do not actually believe any of the crap that you posted. And go pull out a 4th grade English textbook and learn sentence structure, grammar, and proper use of paragraphs before you try to come up here and talk to the big kids.



LeadDog17 said:


> PS- just though I'd mention, only people with blond hair and blue eyes are fit to be contributing members of society.


Well, I do have to agree with you there... 

-Mike


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

8)


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

MPD (and anyone else),

I truly apologize if you were offended by my comment. My point was that STA1/8's comments represent the same myopic, pointless, naive generalizations that, in the hands of someone with power are frighteningly dangerous. He has lumped everyone who isn't of like mind into a category of weakness. The point is to serve as a reminder of just how dangerous and irrational such stereotypical thought can be. We must all hope and pray that people who hold such views are never allowed to be in influential positions.
I am neither shithead nor scumbag, just someone who is painfully aware of the dangers of this type of irrational thinking.
-Eric


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

Ok brother, thanks for that clarification. You are absolved and we all stil love you.


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

I can forgive ignorance, but not stupidity. If this guy posts something like this again, then not only is he ignorant, he's stupid too.


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

Point taken, comment removed
MPD, check your PM's


----------



## STA1/8 (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

Why is everyone so offended by my comments? I did not mean everyone by my post earlier. But a lot of you got real pissed off. And my background is that I am on a city police department and have been for five years. As for my sentence structure I did not know I was getting graded for it. I also have my bachelors degree and Quinn bill. For the Ch89s7b how can you charge that if it is a personal vehicle it is not a emergency vehicle, brush up on your laws buddy. I am in my late 20's also, and I never tried to be a part time super cop like some people. You might be hurting your chances at some of those jobs because of older jealous guys. This is just my opinion you guys should just respect it.


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

Hey STA 1/8, what is your MOS? And dates of service. Be very careful with your response, I would love to wave the B.S. flag! I DO know what STA and 1/8 are!


----------



## EsxPD319 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

Hey STA1/8,

I read your post again and you meant everyone, except you....

You did insult me because I work for a non-civil service town as a part-timer police officer along with being a part-time campus police officer. Don't back peddle now by saying you didn't mean all of us, you most certainly did. My full time job is working for a civil service police department and lets face it, whether you are civil service or not you still have outstanding officers departments too.

There are pros and cons with being civil service just like there are pros and cons for not being civil service. Did you ever think that someone may be content working for a small town thats not civil service opposed to working for a big city civil service department. Because someone chooses to work for a non-civil service department does not make him/her any less of a cop. Further more I know some part-time cops that would probably out do you. REMEMBER a job title doesn't make you a good cop, your personality, knowledge and how you conduct yourself is what makes or breaks you.

I :uc: on your shoes and once again, BITE ME !!!!!!!!!!!!

Ed


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*



LeadDog17 said:


> Campus cops are IDIOTS. None should ever be allowed to carry a firearm. They are all just wannabes who aren't smart enough to pass the CS tests and get hired on a REAL department.
> 
> FIRST, YOUR PROFILE SAYS YOUR AN ASST. HARBOR MASTER????????????????????
> WHO IS THE WANNA BE NOW?????????
> ...


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

Muggsy, read LeadDog's post again. He was being sarcastic... he is definitely pro-police and was active with more than one police department -- including a campus department.

And STA1/8, you offended me too. You called a department I worked for a bunch of morons... I would love to hear your rationale behind calling fellow police officers "morons" and being confused as to why anyone is upset.

People with a bachelor's degree should be able to communicate at a professional level, who cares if you are being graded? The general public has access to see your comments, do you only "care" when you are graded? Do you write your reports like that too? Outstanding.

-Mike P:


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

OK, Let's try this one more time, shall we?



STA1/8 said:


> I am wondering why the heck people work for non civil service towns. People talk bad about hrd but they just make sure people don not get screwed.
> *They probably do it because they like the community, it has a great department, and they were offered the job because they are smart, dedicated and the best qualified candidate. They fit the town and it fits them. HRD does NOT make sure people don't get screwed. Ideally, this would be the case. In reality, everyone just gets screwed the same way.*
> 
> So do people go non civil service because they didn't score high enough or what?
> ...


Your comments WERE directed at everyone who isn't like you. They insulted many decent, dedicated, hard working individuals from some outstanding departments. They wear many hats. PT/DISP, FT, Campus, state, aux/special, local, federal. They all are dedicated to what they do (call FF's too). That is what matters. The real cop/fake cop thing has been beaten to death - go back an read some of the ancient posts. Those who work hard and show equal respect for others who do so win around here, EVERY TIME!

-Eric

[/b]


----------



## DUKE1005 (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

LeadDog17-

Well stated! It's a scary thing to think that there are Officers out there supposedly watching the backs of our fellow brothers. Anyone who works with an ignorant bastard like that might want to consider turning their vests around and wearing their ballistic panels on their back! I can only assume that 1/8 represents the amount of brain that shitbrick uses! unk:


----------



## Defa48 (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

I think Sta1/8 probably got pulled over or had some type of incident with a non civil service cop, flashed his badge and his attitude (If he is even a cop at all) and wasn't able to get his way out of it....... That's why he's all fired up. It's all about respect, my friend....Nuff said!!!!


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*



tomahawk said:


> Muggsy, read LeadDog's post again. He was being sarcastic... he is definitely pro-police and was active with more than one police department -- including a campus department.
> 
> I see.... sorry, got a little fired up when I read that first line I didn't bother to finish reading.
> Maybe I should read the whole post before I reply.


----------



## strat60 (May 7, 2003)

I think STA1/8 is somebody's bitch.


----------



## ELO (May 24, 2002)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

I guess the next time there's an MVA I'll be sure to ask the injured occupants if they accept my wanna-be state EMT cert in the NON CIVIL service town they happened to crash their car in.


----------



## EsxPD319 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

Ma'am I understand you just robbed at gun point, however, I need to know if you want this part-time, "wanna be, non civil service police officer" to take the report from you or would you like me to see if I can get a civil service town in mutual aid and I'll make sure he/she got a 100% on the test first.... :wl:

Ed


----------



## extremesgs (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: Low scorers go non civil service mostly loosers & wa*

all this talk about "real" departments..... I can't wait til the badguys get their hands on the list of "fake" departments......
what the hell's gonna happen then???


----------

